# Rubber tips



## miketryban

Do you guys put rubber tips on your walking sticks or canes?

If so low quality or pro quality/

Me I always put rubber tips on my walking sticks and canes..

Just would like to know thats all...


----------



## CV3

miketryban said:


> Do you guys put rubber tips on your walking sticks or canes?
> 
> If so low quality or pro quality/
> 
> Me I always put rubber tips on my walking sticks and canes..
> 
> Just would like to know thats all...


Hi Mike 
Unless some one ask for something other than a rubber tip I always use them also. I get the best quality I can. For all around use they are my chocie. For off road use I like a metal tip.


----------



## Rustic Dave

Yes, indeed, I always use a rubber tip. As to low or pro quality, I think the difference is plain or fancy...a buck at the local hardware store buys a sturdy tip, or you can spend a lot more for something like a rubber tip with a folding steel spike. Living in the Rocky Mountains off road hiking is often on hard surfaces, which rubber tips handle well.

On my short "carbine" hiking sticks I usually add a second tip on the top so as to extend the reach when descending by cupping the top. That is not necessary on the longer sticks...unless, maybe, you'd like to add a convertible rubber/spike tip for icy conditions? Then you could just flip the stick and use the spike if you were caught in bad weather.


----------



## Rad

I use them especially on canes -- some times metal for the woods! I use copper caps on the ends of my Shillelagh's, but if I'm going to actually use them I will then also add the rubber tip.


----------



## airborne

I too use the rubber tips on canes and walking sticks but I'm not sure if they are low or pro quality. Mine have been purchased at the various "mart" stores for about $2.00 for two tips found in the pharmacy section.

I have also used copper caps with the rubber tip over them.

What other types of metal ferrules have people used whether homemade or commercial? Any links?


----------



## MJC4

I too use a simple rubber tip. Can be used on street or trail.


----------



## Rad

airborne said:


> I too use the rubber tips on canes and walking sticks but I'm not sure if they are low or pro quality. Mine have been purchased at the various "mart" stores for about $2.00 for two tips found in the pharmacy section.
> I have also used copper caps with the rubber tip over them.
> What other types of metal ferrules have people used whether homemade or commercial? Any links?


One of my favorite stick part places. http://www.treelineusa.com/walking-sticks-and-canes


----------



## gdenby

When I started, the most obvious thing to me to use was a coating of some stuff called Plasti-Dip. I've used it for years to dip the handles of tools so they would offer a better grip. It supposedly comes in many colors, but around here I've mostly seen black, and once in awhile clear.

I've found that a single coat isn't adequate. My wife, who walks a few miles every day wore thru 1 coat in about 6 mo.s One of the older sticks I still use a lot is starting to wear thru.

I now put at least 3 coats on, sometimes 5.

I'm experimenting w. a more durable tip. I first coat the tip w. an epoxy resin that contains steel particles. It can be formed, and then sanded to shape w. some effort. Then I coat that w. the dip. One cane that I use frequently has that, and the signs of wear are minimal.

The primary advantage of the dip is that I can use it on any size or shape stick. Also, many of the places I walk are rather soggy. I can put the coating on as high as I like. 3" is average, but I've gone to 6" on a few pieces.


----------



## cobalt

Thats a new item to me .seems ideal for wading sticks?


----------



## miketryban

I love the comments I got I have never used a metal tip or a spike tip. Thank you guys for your info..... :thumbsu:


----------



## cobalt

I always use brass ferules ,but have fitted the spiked ferule with the attachent to make it road worthy

I always offer a rubber ferule to fit over the brass one .depends what type of walking you do?


----------

